# 2nd Annual NorCal Nissan ShowOff. July 22nd



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

http://www.norcalnissanshowoff.com/

Only being a month away. This event is going to be bigger and better that lasts years event. We're at a different location this time with more space available and there should be no sign of rain this year, ITS JULY.  

The dealership owner has dropped some cash on the table for the top winners. Sign up quick. Currently we've got a 100 car limit but depending on the interest and how fast it fills up we might be able to get more spaces. check out the website above for more info. 

This show is designed for the enthusiast. If you have a fully sponsored car, it will not be elgible for prizes. Meaning if you someone besides the owner of the car paid for all to almost all the mods not then that would mean you're sponsored. Having a minor discount is not deemed a true sponsorship. So that does not disqualify you. 

Also there is talk to having some special guests in attendance but nothing is in concrete as of yet. I'll keep you informed whether this is a go or not. 

DON'T MISS OUT.

Looking forward to seeing you all there.

Any questions please refer to the site or email me at [email protected]


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

Just checking in.. Who's coming?


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

Just a heads up. Deadline to register is July 17th, Monday. No registrations will be taken at the door. However, you can still pay at the door but you need to be pre-registered to get a spot. Thanks.


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

Where is everyone? Surprisingly low response from most of the Nissan Community. WhY? From 150 cars at Freakmont two months ago and now nearly nothing?


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

MODS!! Need the first post changed to the following...

NOR-CAL NISSAN SHOWOFF, Second Annual
Hosted and presented by Nissan of Elk Grove and Team Driven
October 14th, 2006, 11am - 4pm
Nissan of Elk Grove - Elk Grove, CA

Open to all Nissan, Infiniti, and Datsun models

Cash Prizes:
1st Place Overall Winner $700
2nd Place Overall Winner $300
3rd Place Overall Winner $100

Trophies awarded for each individual class winner.

Raffles for great prizes to be held every half hour for all participants.

Local and national vendors will be onsite to demo and provide information for their products and services.

For more information and to register your car into the show visit the official website at:

http://www.norcalnissanshowoff.com/

Only being a month away. This event is going to be bigger and better than last year's event. We're at a different location this time with more space available and there should be no sign of rain this year, ITS JULY.

The dealership owner has dropped some cash on the table for the top winners.
Currently we have got a 100 car limit but depending on the interest level and how fast it fills up we might be able to get more spaces.

This show is designed for the enthusiast. If you have a fully sponsored car, it will not be elgible for prizes. Meaning, if someone besides the owner of the car paid for all to almost all the mods then that would mean you're sponsored. Having a minor discount at a shop or few shops is not deemed a true sponsorship, you will qualify for the prizes.

Also there is talk to having some special guests in attendance but nothing is in concrete as of yet. I'll keep you informed whether this is a go or not.

DON'T MISS OUT.

Looking forward to seeing you all there.

Any questions please refer to the site or email me at [email protected]


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

*BIG CHANGE: DATE HAS BEEN MOVED TO OCTOBER 14th. 
Do NOT Show up on July 22nd.

Mod's please change the thread title accordingly.*


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

Alright after some time from not tending to the forums. I'm back. We need more people. Who's up for it? 

We've made some minor changes.

We've pretty much dropped the sponsorship confusion. Basically all we ask is that the cars entered be owned by an individual and not any business (ie, shops, magazines, etc) but other than that is made to be simple.

The categories for trophies have changed, 
Best Nissan
Best Infiniti
Best Datsun
Best Truck/SUV
Best Stock/OEM

As well as the Top 3 Overall Best of Show

It's looking like the best of show will be judged by peoples choice and the 5 classes by a panel of judges.

This date is a go. No more changes. No pulling out. ITS SET. 
We need you to sign up and register. 
Be there.


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

I really hope there are more than 36 people coming? What needs to happen to get you to come? What is your reason? I would like to know to help make this event the biggest ever and have you be a part of it. 
If you are concerned about the "sponsorship" aspect. No worries. There are no "Strict guidelines" any more. All we ask is that the car be owned by a sole person and not a shop/company. This event is all about having fun. Period. So come out and have fun. 

So why register and pay an entry fee?

-Guaranteed parking. (vistors/ non entrants have to find somewhere to park on the street.)

- Free Lunch. ( we are working it out that all the participants and their guest, those who ride along with them, get free lunch)

-Bag o goodies. (variety of things from discounts, maybe stickers, and a free gift.)

-Raffle ticket for various free giveaways from what the vendors present. ( Each vendor is required to bring 1 or more raffle prizes to be given away)

-Show eligibility for trophies as well as the top money prizes ( who doesn't want cash and trophies? You never know, you could have a shot.)


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

Hey hey.. Nearly two weeks away. The countdown has begun. This is going to be a great event. If you still want to get in on all the festivities, food and freebies.. REGISTER today. Monday October 9th is the last day for registrations. Currently to date we have 53 registered cars/trucks. We set a goal of 70. It would be great to make it and keep going. Why not 100?  

I am so excited to see everyone there.


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

Just a reminder for those late birds, Today, Monday, October 9th, is the FINAL day for registration for the show. You still have 12 hours from the time of this post.  

We are pushing 70 entrants right now. 

Register on the website. NorCal Nissan Showoff 2006


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

Alright. We are set to go. Some new developments and info.

I now have the directions page up on the site.

Food is going to be a first come first serve to everyone. 500 dogs, nachos, chips and soda. When its gone, its gone. Oh and its free.  always good.

There will a new 07 Sentra on display as well as an 07 G35 Sedan. 

For all car show participants, those that registered. Please enter the dealer from West Stockton Blvd side of the lot (Truck Lot) you'll see the Team Driven Tent over there when you drive around. Consult the directions map to help guide you around. You need to see ME. So i can guide you to where you will be parking as well as giving you your info packet. 
Please arrive between 9-10:30. 11am is the deadline. I will be closing the registration at 11am and if you aren't there you will NOT be in the show. Arrive EARLY. 

For those just coming to check out the show and not in it. You can park on the street. No parking on the dealer lot. The street in front of the dealer is open for parking. However No parking on W. Stockton Blvd. See the map on the directions page to see what I am referring to. 

If you absolutely get lost or whatever and need help you can call my cell, 916.952.8056. Though I'll be going crazy most of the day, please try to keep to calling me a last resort. Thanks.

This is going to be so much fun. Looking forward to seeing all of you there.


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

All you guys and gals rock. Thanks so much for coming out. WOW. What a day. I hope everyone had a great time. 

Here are all the picture so far.

Nor-Cal Nissan Show Off  - October 14th, 2006


If you have pictures or link to more pics Send them my way via email
[email protected]

Thanks. Hopefully we'll see you next time.


----------



## TheEskimo (Feb 21, 2006)

:waving: Hey, whoa......hold up.......When is next time


----------

